# vegetable oil as hydraulic fluid?



## djacidjac (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought an antique Meyer rig with a T-5 pump. It needed fluid. I put motor oil in it. It works now. I read that motor oil is bad. I'm going to put plain vegetable oil in it. Any comments or concerns? My only thought is it may be too high viscosity in cold weather. Also, this pump is loud and slow. Is this normal for a Meyer T-5? It's only a six-foot blade, so weight is not the issue.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Why wouldn't you just put a good quality low temp plow fluid in it?


----------



## djacidjac (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm cheap and it leaks. I have a source of well filtered used vegetable oil (well enough to burn in a diesel engine). Since I'm leaking it, I'd rather it be something very forgiving for the environment. I don't want to put another dime into this thing right now. I just want it to work through next season.


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not saying it won't work, but I never heard of anyone using vegetable oil in a hydraulic pump motor in my 25 plus years of working on snowplow equipment. The motor oil is way too thick for a plow lift motor, due to the oil needs to be thin at low temperatures.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

djacidjac;1023021 said:


> this pump is loud and slow. Is this normal for a Meyer T-5?


The vegetable oil will quiet it right up, once it causes it to stop working.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

B&B;1023128 said:


> The vegetable oil will quiet it right up, once it causes it to stop working.


Thankyou Mike,I needed that.6:30 AM on a Monday to prep my corporate taxes is certainly no fun.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

just use automatic transmission fluid. Cheaper than the meyer stuff. Think you will have issues with the veg oil, especially in the cold, it will gel up on you.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

Didn't the Pelletiers use vegetable oil for hydraulic fluid in Friday night's episode? Of course, they were working the excavator in August and were doing it to avoid contaminating a stream....

I'd think it would gel up, but what do I know?


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

try bacon grease then post results


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ahoron;1023231 said:


> try bacon grease then post results


Now that's just silly. The cholesterol in bacon grease will clog the valves.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Snow-Con;1023219 said:


> Didn't the Pelletiers use vegetable oil for hydraulic fluid in Friday night's episode? Of course, they were working the excavator in August and were doing it to avoid contaminating a stream....
> 
> I'd think it would gel up, but what do I know?


Actually, Deere makes[actually it's an oil co. that provides them]an environmentally friendly hydraulic oil just for that purpose.I don't use or need it,have no idea how it's formulated,just have seen it in 5 gallon pails at my dealer.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No Veggy oil in Snowplow pumps. If you have a working T-5 beware, no parts availableity. Could be worth your while to search for an E-46/47 to replace it with before it lets you down.


----------



## tmltrans (Oct 18, 2004)

Veg oil will get thick at plowing temps. Also I suspect hoses and seals will go out, veg oil acts as a pretty good solvent. Try the ATF you can get it pretty cheap.


----------



## djacidjac (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll use transmission fluid next year. I think I have some around. I have a lead on a used newer pump also, not sure of the brand. The person who has it said all his stuff actually uses transmission fluid. He also has a relatively new Meyer that leaks badly. That one is free. Maybe I can get a rebuild kit for it.


----------



## djacidjac (Mar 8, 2010)

PS after i get a replacement i'll fill the t-5 with bacon grease and see how long it takes to seize. I'll post the video, then eat bacon.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

djacidjac;1023580 said:


> That one is free. Maybe I can get a rebuild kit for it.


Only if you make it.


----------

